# Missing my friend...



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

It has been 2 years since my last GSD was PTS. We got her when I was 13 and she was 10 when she went to the bridge. She was not perfect by any means, but I loved that Dog! She was timid, fearful, and had pannus. But she loved us! My parents made the decision to have her PTS because she bit my Uncle who she normally loved and my Mom though it was because of her eyes and her going blind. I had a child on the way and my sister had one. My Mom didn't trust her around the kids. I would, but she wasn't my dog at that point. Still makes me cry to this day 

She was very smart! She would open up cupboards, so my parents had to put a child lock on them. Didn't solve anything. She new the exact angle to wedge her nose to get it to open. Funny thing is, is that she would open it for our Golden so that she could get into the trash. When outside our fenced back yard she had to be leased, she could jump the fence with room to spare. We put her in the 7 foot kennel...she would climb the corner and fall over. She kept us on our feet. Constantly changing things to keep her safe. 

She was not a perfect dog, didn't have a great pedigree, but I loved her. Because of the GSD's I have had in the past I realize the importance of good breeding, but that doesn't mean you can't still love the "imperfect" ones 

Here is my Maci up at the cottage. Her last Summer









And taking a nap with my niece









Not really sure the point of this post...just missing my old friend. Wish she would have been around longer. I always had a dog growing up, and not having one now is very hard. I love my cats, but they just don't fill the void!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Stosh. I loved her. I am going to be honest, if she didn't have temperment issues, she would have been the perfect dog. But either way she loved us too.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We love them for what they are...not for what they could be.......and in their eyes....we are ALL that can be....
I miss my friends too that have passed.....there is a special place in all of our hearts for them.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I totally understand. my oldest has some temperment issues but she is mine and she doent seem to mind I had no idea what i was doing, she loves me. Your Maci sounds like she gave you a wild ride but looking at your pictures ,especially the one w. your neice she was a very specail dog. Im sorry for your loss and hope you start to smile and laugh more as you think of your girl.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

exactly Robin! Love them all! And Daisy's mom, she was a trip! Lol!


----------



## dakotachloe (Dec 27, 2011)

My husband and I joke about the fact that Duncan, our GSD who we just lost in December, was quite dog aggressive, especially on a leash. Our Eskie, Chloe who is still with us, has quite the 'tude and is especially um... tenacious. But we loved them more than words can say. And hey, there are some days when I don't particularly like people, so Duncan was just following our lead!
Sorry you're missing your friend, I know we can all relate. BTW, she's gorgeous! Love that coloring, wow!!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a pretty girl! If all dogs were perfect specimens of their breed, there would be no individuals. In my opinion, that would be a shame. I lost my Chief 12 years ago,and I still miss him every day.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

I feel the same void that you do..... Warrior I had for 13 years and he died my senior year of high school, i was torn apart when i got a call saying he passed. I still miss and wonder what he is doing in heaven and hopefully he will be waiting for me when my time comes. LOL warrior was a character though just like yours  I loved him more than words can express and miss him very very much. He was and will always be my best friend.


----------

